# XP3 behaving oddly



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

My less-than-a-year old xp3 has been running flawlessly until last week. Now it has an audible surge sound coming from the impeller. The surge lasts about a second and occurs every 10 to 15 minutes. No definite pattern. A few seconds after this surge, a stream of bubbles shoots out of the spray bar. 

I can't tell if the surge is a change in impeller performance or the sound of air bubbles going through the impeller.

I see no leaks any where. 

Air is getting in somehow. How do I find out where? 

I have checked the screw-top on the top of the up-take pipe from the tank. I've checked the hose-pipe connections for the return hoses. I think it must be the quick connect aparatus. I see no damage to the rubber around the lid....

please advise, thanks!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

The sound is air passing by most likely. If it's getting air in it.... it is most likely being pulled in from the suction side somewhere. Might be the little o-ring on the quick connector as well. If you have some vaseline you could rub some on the o-ring and that should help seal it to see if thats the problem. If it is, then best to replace it soon. Get two of them and replace both just for future precautions. Thats about the only place it would get air into the system to my knowledge. 
Is there an air pocket in the top of the canister when it's running ? My XP2 always has air in it....water is usually 1/2" or so down from the top inside when you looking at it. After cleaning and restarting I have to rock it back and forth to get out as much air as possible..but there is always a 1/2" or so or air left in it. I have even let it fill the filter tank with water and clamping it down while it's over flowing, but the air pocket always manages to show up. I've never really payed attention to if air passes thru later. Might not hurt to check the impeller too


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks, I'll check the impeller. How do I do that?

I can smear vaseline on the in/out parts of the quick disconnect.

I bet air _is_ leaking in through the quick disconnect. I had this happen on a previous xp3, the collar for the in/out pipes was cracked (not leaking) and air was getting in. Eventually it did leak and I replaced the whole filter (could get a whole filter shipped faster than the part).

Last time I suspect it was strain from mal-alignment of the filter tubing. Over time, the bent angle of the tubing must have cracked the housing. I was careful with this new filter to keep the aligment of tubing from putting strain on the quick disconnect. Perhaps I didn't succeed with that...

I fill the canister right up and set the lid on and clamp it down. I have learned to what level to fill the canister so it doesn't overflow too much when the lid is replaced. Perhaps air is sitting in the lid/impeller area. Letting the tank back fill the filter (when you lower the quick disconnect lever) doesn't work that well anymore as the UV sterilizer creates extra length of tubing and the siphon from the tank isn't effective enough to fill the filter.

Panic setting in....I've had this nightmare before.


----------

